

Giving back: They’ll form your company for free inc filing fees. Theres no catch - LifeAfterCubes
http://eminutes.com/entrepreneurs

======
georgemcbay
If you form a corp in California (even a single-owner LLC) you will owe a
minimum of $800 in taxes next year (and every year until you dissolve the
corp) regardless of whether you make money or even do a single thing other
than file the papers.

I don't know what the situation is in NY (the other state they cover).

This is still a nice offer for serious startups, but make sure you're aware of
the tax implications in your state before you form any sort of corporation.

------
salimmadjd
Most investors want to only invest in Delaware companies. If you are serious
about raising money. It'll cost you more later to convert a California company
to a Delaware one. So unless these guys are incorporating you in Delaware or
you are not interested in raising any money, then I wouldn't take their offer.

